

Show HN: Go-nude – Nudity detection with Go - manucorporat
https://github.com/koyachi/go-nude

======
orangefallacy
Javascript, Ruby and Python implementations are available.

[https://github.com/koyachi/go-nude#other-
implementations](https://github.com/koyachi/go-nude#other-implementations)

------
rmcpherson
What's the specificity and sensitivity of this software? Are there any new
techniques used here or is it a straight port of the JS tool mentioned?

------
mjcohen
Can this access my computer's camera?

